#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Ψηφιακό αρχείο ΕΡΤ

## makap

Χθες (10.11.2009) ανακοινώθηκε από την ΕΡΤ ότι άρχισε η διάθεση στο κοινό του Ψηφιακού Αρχείου της και ειδικότερα του αρχειακού υλικού που έχει ψηφιοποιηθεί μέχρι σήμερα. Περιηγήθηκα για λίγο στο φωτογραφικό υλικό και συγκεκριμένα στη Συλλογή του φωτογράφου Πέτρου Πουλίδη που διατηρούσε φωτογραφείο στην οδό Σκουφά 23. Η συλλογή περιλαμβάνει 2900 φωτογραφίες από τις αρχές του 20ου αι. και παρουσιάζει ξεχωριστό ενδιαφέρον για όσους ασχολούνται με αρχειακό υλικό και ειδικότερα της περιόδου αυτής.

Βρήκα πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες τις φωτογραφίες των Αθηναϊκών κτιρίων και συνοικιών (Πλάκα, Κολωνάκι, Σύνταγμα κλπ). Μερικά από τα κτίρια εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν και σήμερα, και άλλα δεν υπάρχουν πλέον. Υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες από α) πολλές εκδηλώσεις στην Αθήνα, όπως Απόκριες, αγώνες στο Παναθηναϊκό Στάδιο κ.α., β) πολλές περιοχές της Αττικής (Βούλα, Βάρη, Βουλιαγμένη, Γέρακας, Παλλήνη κλπ) και άλλες που δεν θυμάμαι να σας μεταφέρω. Ένα μεγάλο μέρος αφορά στην αποτύπωση πολλών στιγμιοτύπων από την επίσκεψη του φωτογράφου στο Μικρασιατικό μέτωπο.

Νομίζω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο μια περιήγηση, έστω και αν όλη η διαδικασία είναι χρονοβόρα.

ΥΓ Ξέχασα να πω ότι στην περιοχή γύρω από τον αριθμό 2405 υπάρχουν φωτο αρκετών ποδοσφαιρικών ομάδων, γνωστών και μη. Η φωτο 2405 αφορά στην ποδοσφαιρική ομάδα του ΠΑΟ χωρίς να προσδιορίζεται η χρονολογία λήψης (υποθέτω ότι είναι της δεύτερης δεκαετίας του 20ου αι.)

----------


## howard_roark

μην καρφωνεστε ρε μαγκες με τον πικο απικο, θα σας πουνε πουρά οι νέοι που ούτε ξέρουν τι λέτε χαχαχα

makap συγχαρητηρια για το ποστ, ετοιμαζομαι την κυριακη που ηρεμω να χαζεψω. θησαυρος.

----------


## Theo

όντως θησαυρός !!!

Merci makap

----------


## Ubiquites

Να κάτι που δεν ήξερα και ακούγεται ενδιαφέρον να το κοιτάξω...

----------

